# Glasses



## junshibuya (Feb 4, 2010)

yup
but I only use it when needed
like view something far away (totally blur ><)


----------



## Tophat182 (Feb 16, 2010)

I love glasses!! I need corrective visioning and I switched to contacts a few years ago. I miss my glasses so I've started having a fetish over glasses haha, I have 5 fake pairs :crazy:


----------



## Aßbiscuits (Oct 8, 2009)

*My eye sight is rockest.*


----------



## AutumnTiger (May 23, 2010)

Same here, I tried contacts and they irritate my eyes.


----------



## The James (Jul 20, 2010)

I have perfect vision but I think that glasses are way sexy. I love that nerdy girl look:blushed:


----------



## Roman (Jul 6, 2010)

I don't wear glasses and I have perfect vision. :laughing:


----------



## Vaka (Feb 26, 2010)

The James said:


> I have perfect vision but I think that glasses are way sexy.


And just why can't more of the population think glasses are sexy?!


----------



## MysticFae (Jul 17, 2010)

i wear them at night after i take my contacts out lol


----------



## The James (Jul 20, 2010)

Nyx said:


> And just why can't more of the population think glasses are sexy?!


 I think the term is "spexy." I have a couple friends who also like girls with glasses. I always hate it in movies where they're trying to make the unpopular girl more presentable and the first thing they do is take of her glasses.


----------



## Immemorial (May 16, 2010)

I haz glasses. I'm practically blind without them. I wish that I could have glasses like my avatar though. :frustrating:


----------



## Coccinellidae (Mar 16, 2010)

Not yet...


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Yes, I'm short sighted.


----------



## digital (Mar 19, 2010)

I want glasses more than I need them. In fact, I think I'm gonna get them.

But I need them too. My left eye is half blind.

Glasses are sexy.


----------



## Tanigi (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes. I am short-sighted.

I've had to wear glasses since I was about seven years old... seriously, I'm as blind as a mole without them. I can see for about a foot in front of my face before everything starts to get blurry. :frustrating:

...Come to think of it, staring at the computer screen this early/late probably isn't helping too much...


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

Your poll is flawed. I wear glases however I am neither near or far sighted. I have an astigmatism.


----------



## firedell (Aug 5, 2009)

LostInMyOwnMind said:


> Your poll is flawed. I wear glases however I am neither near or far sighted. I have an astigmatism.


Is that common though?


----------



## Valdyr (May 25, 2010)

firedell said:


> Is that common though?


Astigmatism (eye) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



> According to an American study published in Archives of Ophthalmology, nearly 3 in 10 children between the ages of 5 and 17 have astigmatism [3]. A recent Brazilian study found that 34% of the students in one city were astigmatic[4]. Regarding the prevalence in adults, a recent study in Bangladesh found that nearly 1 in 3 (32.4%) of those over the age of 30 had astigmatism[5].


I have astigmatism as well, though it isn't terrible, so I wear glasses. I can function alright without them if necessary however.


----------



## GiGi (Aug 13, 2010)

The peepers are still working fine, so far.


----------



## SenhorFrio (Apr 29, 2010)

i wear glasses and i like them-i don't want contacts. i find glasses tobe very tractive on people


----------



## Mwuuh (Sep 30, 2010)

I can easily survive without my glasses, but I am a bit short-sighted on one of my eyes. It's easier to read without my glasses, but I get less headaches on a general basis if I wear my glasses. I can't use contact lenses, though.


----------



## Maron (Jul 12, 2010)

Short sighted. Been having glasses since I was 1 (and never liked to wear them xD). Had a periode of 4 years when I just didn't wear them (just slightly short sighted, can still see pretty well without glasses) but decided to get them again around 2 years ago.


----------



## Ti Dominant (Sep 25, 2010)

Yes. I can read books without glasses, but I can't see anything a bit further out. It starts getting blurry.


----------



## PurdyFlower (Aug 1, 2010)

Not anymore! I got lasik. :laughing:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

No, I don't need them to correct bad vision or anything, but I feel safer and more comfortable wearing fake glasses in public, to put a barrier between myself and others. Eye-contact feels too invasive without them.


----------



## z5500x4 (Dec 7, 2010)

I am nearsighted and I wear contact lenses/ eyeglasses.


----------



## darksoul (Jul 17, 2010)

Can't see anything without my glasses. I wear contacts when I'm out. Such a pain...


----------



## she_sells_seashells (Nov 13, 2010)

I'm a bit near-sighted but because I didn't wear my glasses it's gotten worse in a short period of time so now I have both contacts and glasses.


----------



## zyzzyva (Nov 19, 2010)

Need them, wear them, love them.

The only time I wish i'd opted for contacts is when i'm on the boat, and sometimes when out with friends because i'll inevitably start jumping up and down to some song or other which will result in the glasses flying off my head as the dance moves resemble a stranded salmon. Anyhoot ... I like glasses, I like them chunky with pretty patterns.

Without them my depth perception is off and the entire world is like a big, colourful blur. It does however raise the attractiveness level of the town considerably. I also hate my face without them, it just looks wrong.


----------



## uhoh (Jul 31, 2010)

short sighted. contacts. too pansy to get lasik.


----------



## Kokoro (Dec 7, 2010)

No, but then again I've never had an eye test before. :tongue:


----------



## Maiden (Mar 19, 2010)

I am nearsighted and I wear glasses. Although, I would like to get laser eye surgery in order to see without glasses but I would need to know if I qualify to get surgery for my eyes in the first place.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

i have glasses, but i only wear them when i apply for a new job (glasses: +10 intelligence points)


----------



## Wire (Dec 11, 2010)

I'm near-sighted and I wear glasses. I love them so much. I tried contacts, but it turned out that my eyes get insanely dry way too easily, which I quickly learned wasn't the best kind of eyes to wear contacts with.


----------



## absent air (Dec 7, 2010)

being near-sighted is a bitch


----------



## JoetheBull (Apr 29, 2010)

Need them for driving and sometimes reading. But I don't mind see blurry faces that much:laughing:. But usually wear my glasses all the time


----------



## viva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'm blind as a bat, but I rarely wear my glasses. It's a vanity thing. They're your simple plastic frame type glasses. I do get in the mood to wear them sometimes, though.



> i have glasses, but i only wear them when i apply for a new job (glasses: +10 intelligence points)


I'm totally gonna do this when I'm interviewing for internships this summer. They won't be able to say no.


----------



## MonieJ (Nov 22, 2010)

I am near sighted so yeah I need glasses


----------



## nevermore (Oct 1, 2010)

No, but I'm being tested for it soon just in case. I think my vision has declined, but for whatever reason I still score perfectly on eye tests...


----------



## wonderfert (Aug 17, 2010)

Near-sighted.


----------



## LostInMyOwnMind (May 5, 2010)

vivacissimamente said:


> I'm totally gonna do this when I'm interviewing for internships this summer. *They won't be able to say no*.


That would depend on the glasses you wear.


----------



## pumpkins (Feb 2, 2012)

I am short sighted and I wear contacts. I used to have glasses, but they really really bothered me and made me feel insecure. I'm so much happier now.
I used to wish for nothing more than to have perfect vision (mostly because I had to wear glasses), but now I kind of appreciate it, because - and only people who have bad eyes will understand this I think - sometimes I just look around and think: My God, the world is so beautiful. I really appreciate how well I can see everything, all the colors that are there and everything. It just makes you appreciate beauty more, I think.
Sorry, was that offtopic!?


----------



## Grau the Great (Mar 2, 2012)

Technically speaking, I might. My vision in my left eye is 20/15 and in the right it's 20/30. It balances out to 20/20, but I get headaches once in awhile.

That said though, I don't look good in glasses, and I'm not daring enough to try to bring either monocles or eyepatches back into style.


----------



## da_gobbo (Feb 26, 2012)

pumpkins said:


> I am short sighted and I wear contacts. I used to have glasses, but they really really bothered me and made me feel insecure. I'm so much happier now.
> I used to wish for nothing more than to have perfect vision (mostly because I had to wear glasses), but now I kind of appreciate it, because - and only people who have bad eyes will understand this I think - sometimes I just look around and think: My God, the world is so beautiful. I really appreciate how well I can see everything, all the colors that are there and everything. It just makes you appreciate beauty more, I think.
> Sorry, was that offtopic!?



sometimes i take my glasses off for a bit as the world has a different kind of beauty when its all blurry


----------



## Aislingeach (Feb 23, 2012)

I don't need them.
but they sure are cool...;p
lol


----------



## Dashing (Sep 19, 2011)

Glasses on girls = hot.


----------

